# My dvd drive is not working!



## Poppin27 (Jan 21, 2008)

My dvd drive is not working. I have it plugged in and it opens and shuts but is not in the "My computer" folder. Plus when I put a disc in the dive it won't load. I have 
Windows Xp service pack 2. I used the program Everest to see if it detected my drive and it didn't. Also when I put a disc in the green loading light blinks then it spits the disc out. I unplugged it and replugged it in it it still don"t work! Please help.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

what make and model is the drive in question? and what OS are you using?


----------



## Poppin27 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well ummmm. both of them are Samsung (I think thats how you spell it) I'm not positive that they are Samsung. But yeah my OS is Microsoft windows XP Home edition.
I can't make sure that it is samsung because windows dose not detect it so i can't see what it is. Also they were working before then they just stoped.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

actually, i assumed it was a new disk drive. silly me. did it used to work and has it just broken recently?
how old is the drive?


----------



## Poppin27 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well that first one is the oldest one and it is about 5 years old and the color is black. The white one is 9 years old. They both stopped working at the same time. and it stopped working around a week ago.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

hmmm... have you tried downloading the latest drivers for the drives?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

jbm1991 said:


> hmmm... have you tried downloading the latest drivers for the drives?


There are no drivers to download, support is native in XP.


----------



## SB305 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello, Poppin 27. Some of the information you've given is contradictory but I take it you have two optical drives, both of which stopped working at the same time. 
I'd guess that both are parallel drives in view of the ages you quoted. If they're on the same cable, have you checked the cable at all 3 connections, including the motherboard end?
Have you tried connecting one of the drives, jumpered as a slave, on the middle connector of the C: hard drive cable (if it's not already connected that way)?


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

MysticEyes said:


> There are no drivers to download, support is native in XP.


my bad


----------



## Poppin27 (Jan 21, 2008)

SB305 said:


> Hello, Poppin 27. Some of the information you've given is contradictory but I take it you have two optical drives, both of which stopped working at the same time.
> I'd guess that both are parallel drives in view of the ages you quoted. If they're on the same cable, have you checked the cable at all 3 connections, including the motherboard end?
> Have you tried connecting one of the drives, jumpered as a slave, on the middle connector of the C: hard drive cable (if it's not already connected that way)?


Yes, they are both connected in all three spots correctly. Including the mother board end as well. Also these are disk drives as in DVD CD-R. oh and if i hooked up a new drive(hard drive) and i had two. Would that affect it if i didn't set anything, I just plugged and play. and the hard drive works. not my dvd and CD-R drive thats why i need help. Also it stopped when i plugged in my new used hard drive..


----------



## SB305 (Sep 20, 2007)

The simplest test, if you've made no other change than to add a hard drive, is to unhook that hard drive and see if the optical drives work again.
In my opinion, the best configuration for 2 hard drives and 2 optical drives is;
both hard drives on the primary IDE channel, with the C: drive jumpered as master on the end connector of the cable and the new hard drive jumpered as slave on the middle connector of the cable;
the optical drives both on the secondary IDE channel with the DVD drive jumpered as master on the end connector of the cable and the CD drive jumpered as slave on the middle connector of the cable.
(This assumes that your DVD drive is a burner; if it's only a reader and the CD drive is a burner, jumper the burner as master and the reader as slave, with the master drive ALWAYS on the end connector of the cable).
If still no go, try resetting the BIOS either by using the CMOS jumper or removing the CMOS battery for several minutes. Ensure you put it back the right way up!
You may have to re-set some of the BIOS settings after doing this as it will have reverted to the default configuration. Check whether all the drives show in BIOS.
For all of this your motherboard manual will give you full details and specific instructions.
Good luck! :up:


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

SB305 said:


> The simplest test, if you've made no other change than to add a hard drive, is to unhook that hard drive and see if the optical drives work again.
> In my opinion, the best configuration for 2 hard drives and 2 optical drives is;
> both hard drives on the primary IDE channel, with the C: drive jumpered as master on the end connector of the cable and the new hard drive jumpered as slave on the middle connector of the cable;
> the optical drives both on the secondary IDE channel with the DVD drive jumpered as master on the end connector of the cable and the CD drive jumpered as slave on the middle connector of the cable.
> ...


It's a shame to have to go on and on about configuration options. The OP lists his experience as 'Advanced', yet fails to provide any real details that would aid in diagnosing the problem or any details of events that preceded the problem without coaxing.



> Also they were working before then they just stoped.


But later.



> Also these are disk drives as in DVD CD-R. oh and if i hooked up a new drive(hard drive) and i had two. Would that affect it if i didn't set anything, I just plugged and play. and the hard drive works. not my dvd and CD-R drive thats why i need help. Also it stopped when i plugged in my new used hard drive.


Seems they didn't just stop. And in the statement "Also* it* stopped when i plugged in my new used hard drive", what does *it *refer to? A new hard drive, another new *used* hard drive, or one of the opticals (which are disc drives)?


----------



## Poppin27 (Jan 21, 2008)

I was looking for help, not criticism.
Ok, this is what happened. I put in a second hard drive new/used for my pc. The hard drive worked correctly and set up as a slave. After the second drive was in, my cd drives could not be reconized. We took out the second hard drive new/used and checked all the cables to the cd drives (which were hooked up right) and they still don't work. Windows don't find any cd drives whats so ever. Any suggestions?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> Windows don't find any cd drives whats so ever


Are the opticals listed in the BIOS.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Have you done the drill of deleting the upper and lower filter values in the registry -- then uninstalling the drive and rebooting?

http://forums.techguy.org/3950306-post8.html

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=314060


----------

